# 2012 pathfinder cranks but wont start



## javc2000 (Jul 17, 2016)

Fuse for fuel pump, ok, check for sparks and no sparks.
I was driving normal and all of the sudden died, engine light came on as well as the light where there is a car swerving.
Please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When an engine management problem is detected by the ECM, it disables the traction control system (your "car swerving" light). No start/no spark on these vehicles can often be cause by a failure of a cam position sensor (there is one on the back side of each head) or crank position sensor. Finding out what the stored code is that triggered the check engine light will probably point us in a direction for diagnosing the cause. I'm not 100% sure, but the can and crank sensors "may" be covered under the vehicle's long term emission warranty, if that is what the problem turns out to be.


----------



## javc2000 (Jul 17, 2016)

Replaced both cam sensors and still no ignition, engine light and swerve lights still on, is crank shaft sensor next?


----------



## javc2000 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Cranks but won't start*

Replace the cams sensors as well as the crank sensor, still won't ignite, still have the engine light on and the swerve light on as well, what else can it be? please help us, thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Get the code read.


----------



## javc2000 (Jul 17, 2016)

*NO CODE*

REPLACED THE BATTERY TERMINAL, IT WAS BROKE AND THE CODES ERASED.
I PULLED A SPARK PLUG AND THERE IS NO SPARK?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Then you'll have to obtain a copy of the factory service manual for your vehicle, go to the "EC" (engine control) chapter and follow the diagnostic procedure for a "no start/no spark" condition.


----------

